# Plug-in-Dienst soll Mozilla-Browser schützen



## Newsfeed (3 Oktober 2009)

Der Plugin Finder Server von Mozilla überprüft installierte Firefox-Plug-ins auf Aktualität und soll damit vor Sicherheitslücken warnen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

